# She's driving me CRAZY!!!



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

After over a year eating it happily Chloe has decided she doesn't want to eat ZP anymore, as has Winston. 

Winston is happy to eat TOTW kibble or raw mince so I'm not worried about him but Chloe doesn't seem to want to eat anything that will provide her balanced nutrition. She also won't eat the raw minced pork or turkey I was giving her with her with her evening ZP

It's not a case of not eating at all, she gobbles down her favorite things such as left over cooked salmon from my dinner, cooked chicken, duck jerky or scrambled eggs but she won't get proper nutrition just eating these things.

I tried to tough it out for a few days but she held out on me. I have her at what I consider a perfect weight for her, no visible bones but spine and ribs easily felt when you run your hands over her so she really can't afford to lose any weight. I caved last night since she hadn't eaten breakfast, I gave her some mince that I cooked and mixed a scrambled egg with and she ate that happily but i felt a bit of a failure for giving in to her.

I'm going to order a few different things tonight to try - K9 naturals which she's had before and liked, canned ZP and a fish flavour of TOTW since she likes fish so much. Hopefully something works.

Has anyone else had a dog suddenly go off something they have been eating for a long time? Did they come around eventually?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't really have any advice but I just want to offer moral support to you!! I hope you figure it out soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Sarah, I'm trying a few days of only feeding mine ZP once a day, they too have basically gone off eating everything, except dehydrated organs (that I do) and they can only have teeny bits of that, and their roo jerky treats that smell good enough for us to eat, they're heavenly. Apart from that, everything else has been a no-go for all of the wretched little brats including raw chunks, mince, heck, they're even leaving their raw meaty bones for hours before bothering to half-heartedly gnaw at them, sigh.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> Sarah, I'm trying a few days of only feeding mine ZP once a day, they too have basically gone off eating everything, except dehydrated organs (that I do) and they can only have teeny bits of that, and their roo jerky treats that smell good enough for us to eat, they're heavenly. Apart from that, everything else has been a no-go for all of the wretched little brats including raw chunks, mince, heck, they're even leaving their raw meaty bones for hours before bothering to half-heartedly gnaw at them, sigh.


Good to know i'm not the only one. I'm wondering if it's the weather or something, it's been pretty hot, over 30 most days for the whole of Feb so far. Having said that we were out in the 35 degree heat the other day and Chloe managed to scoff down a chicken bone she found in the street before I could grab it off her - yuk!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I hope the new stuff works. I'm sure this is a little stressful for you.

You know me though, I'd say if she's healthy, wait it out, skip a whole day if you
have to. Just keep an eye on her, but she should be fine unless something is up
medically. I've dealt with a few pups refusing to eat, Bella being the tiniest, she
got the point eventually...eat what I give or you won't get anything. Do what
you feel comfortable with, whatever it is I hope it works out!


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Actually mine just started doing that on raw. At first I thought it was just because she didnt like organs (so I bought a new bag of ZP this past Friday), then she doesnt eat beef chunks, beef rib, but only eat ground beef. She started to stray off chicken necks. But she still eat pork chunks. I even sear the meat and she still wont eat it. She hasnt lost any weight from this tho.

But what I did is just have the bowl of zp out for a meal and still offer her the raw for dinner but wouldnt give her any "goodies" (like your egg, cooked salmon, cooked chicken, etc) or treats. She barely ate at all for one day and then the next day she all her zp in her first meal. She still eats less zp than she used to before the raw diet but she still is picky and not loosing weight.

It makes me wonder why our chis are like that?


----------



## ittychichilover (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi there! I'm now having this problem with Ziggy Marley! He started out with Acana Grasslands and had allergies to it. Next was Honest Kitchen Love and yet still had allergies. Figured out it was potato/sweet potatoes. Next was Primal Freeze turkey/sardine. He loved this for about 6mo then stopped eating it. He held out almost 2 days when I put the bowl down/removing etc. So I gave him eggs and boiled chicken mixed with mashed carrots. He loved that! I switched him to Instinct Raw by Nature's Variety Small Bites Lamb. He loved that for about 2yrs without problems. Then quit eating that recently. Again holding out on me for 2days/4meals...I put him on ZP venison dry kibble because he loves the treats so much by them. He was eating this for the past few wks....now AGAIN won't eat it! Ugh!! I'm thinking of buying some of their cans to mix in with it to get him to eat. A bit frustrated with my little man! Does he get bored of his food?! That is the only thing I can think of...


----------



## ittychichilover (Feb 10, 2013)

Update...I was given the advice to add mashed carrots in with his food...it worked today! Hopefully this works til he gets over his boredom with the ZP venison dry kibble.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You can also try adding a little cod liver oil or salmon oil. He'll surely like that. Are you sure your baby isn't allergic to eggs? Were the eggs cooked or raw? Sweet potatos are good for them, but regular potatoes are supposedly too starchy for them. I don't think ZP makes a kibble.


----------



## ittychichilover (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi, thanks for the suggestions! I only gave him the eggs during the time he was refusing to eat because I was worried his tummy was empty etc. When I fed him 2 different foods (grain-free) with sweet potatoes in it he had bad watering eyes, chewed on his feet and scratched a lot. He was even a little smelly during that period. That is the only way I know the sweet potatoes had to go. Since then...no issues with the allergies. The ZP I feed him is the grain-free air-dried Venison little adult bites daily food. I guess I called it kibble since it wasn't frozen. Thanks again, I'll try the oils you suggested


----------

